# Ontario Canada BLM yellow factored



## MidnightArcher (Feb 12, 2019)

HRCH Jerryru's Midnight Archer QAA QFTR MH

All clearances and pedigree are available for viewing on Hunting lab pedigree.
Archer is 3.5 years old, amateur trained.
He has a full double coat, otter tail, biddable and great drive. Nice blocky head.
We are one pass away from UH title.

Archer has proven that he can play all the games and he is a great hunting partner. He finds the ones I didn't even know I shot! And I absolutely get THAT LOOK when I miss. He has a lot of practice with THE LOOK.

He has sired a litter and another on the way. Both have been black and yellow litters.
Shipped semen available

Some great pictures of him at www. againstalloddsdogtraining. com


----------

